# where is everybody going?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

With the end of the school holidays coming up, from what I've seen on here quite a few of us without kids in tow (!) are heading over (or under - strikes permitting!) the channel in the next week or two. 

We have 2 weeks from 2nd September (night crossing on Tunnel), and aren't doing anything adventurous - possibly to the Loire Valley, and if the weather's nice to start with we might head straight for the Atlantic coast - La Rochelle / Ile d'Oleron and then work across to the Loire. 
That all may change and we could turn left and head for Germany - the Rhine and /or Black Forest - we liked it so much 3 years ago we said we'd go back! But we say that for loads of places......

So, all of you heading out into Europe, where are you going, and how long for?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We're on the Tunnel on the 1st Sept for 16 nights or so.

Absolutely no plans whatsoever. I'm currently watching the weather on weather online which gives a 14-Day graphical forecast, and wondering where to go.

Unfortunately the weather across much of Europe doesn't look too clever during the 2nd week of September - doubtless the tail end of this Hurricane irene, which is heading towards the Eastern Seaboard of the USA and will then spiral across the Northern Atlantic dumping rain as it goes.

We'd like to do the Mosel - mainly after reading all the posts on here - but if the weather looks too threatening, we might cut our losses and head for the south of France or Catalonia.

It would be interesting to hear some opinions...

Morph


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Ferry to Amsterdam on 1st Sept then Dusseldorf then ? depends on the weather, back on the 1st Oct


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi there
I am currently at Palavas les flots down on the med south of Perpignon...current temperature 94f on an aire type site with electricity showers and wi fi all for £15 euro per night, the towns lovely with a canal for the main street with shops and street cafes either side ....my second trip here came last year after spending many hols in Germany, been here almost a week an loving it.....


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Also heading to France on 1st Sept via tunnel - 1st time to France in the van - heading to Loire valley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ramblefrog said:


> Also heading to France on 1st Sept via tunnel - 1st time to France in the van - heading to Loire valley


might see you around - look out for our old Pilote - she' called Stella2 8)


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

We hate you all !!!! :x we cannot go till after January Grrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Calais on 5th September, then (possibly) the Rhine Valley, Black Forest (maybe); Interlaken (definitely) then we'll see what the weather's doing. Back to work two weeks later unfortunately...

But for that fortnight - :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

uuuuuummmm around 22nd Sept we are off o Le Mans and after that we'll head up to the mosel if its raining we'll head south untill the sun and blue sky appears then stop and chill out :slicksmile:

Safe journey and have a good time Mike and every one who is getting away


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Going to busy on the Tunnel on the 1st! We're going over Thursday evening, staying at Cite Europe for the night and then probably heading for the Loire then further south, maybe! Who knows where we'll end up, may even be Germany. We'll decide which direction to go on the morning of the 2nd!

Joe & Denise


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Going over on 31st August. Currently looking at Mosel and then Alsace for about three weeks. Then back up to Charleville Meziers for the Marionette festival, followed by two weeks on the Loire. 

This will, of course, all change if the weather dictates otherwise. We are also taking the guidebooks for the Vendee and Dordogne just in case.   

Sandy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's good to see that people have alternative plans if the weather changes, or even if a good idea comes up! 
One of the advantages of motorhoming


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> it's good to see that people have alternative plans if the weather changes, or even if a good idea comes up!
> One of the advantages of motorhoming


We always have alternative plans at the ready.

It's just that I don't always know about them until Mrs Zeb tells me!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Strikers permitting - Tunnel Sunday night - 20:30 train - overnight Calais area (somewhere, Cite Europe/Bleriot Plage/Gravelines, we'll decide when we get there) - Dusseldorf Monday evening, then on into Germany, eventually arriving Bad Reichenhall - stay there about a week (using public transport to play tourist into Austria etc), then slowly make our way back north and home.

Last short holiday, finally get to hand in my computer, keys and all the other bits mid April, then we can decide where and for how long our trips will be.  

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

so She comes up with the good ideas, Dave :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't bother coming to France all of you. It's freezing, all the aires are closed, gas attacks every night and I've eaten all the cheese!

I hear the caravan club in the uk are doing free nghts on their clubsites throughout September and October (uk only)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, we are on the Sunday ferry DFDS for £54 return via the CC but have no real plans. We will head south, past the Dordogne and hopefully we will get some good weather. We might even go down the Rhone, in fact anywhere where the weather is looking good.
You can see my avatar which is my van and if anybody sees us, please come along for a chat or a drink or three  
We will be over in France for about five weeks   depending on industrial action


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Don't bother coming to France all of you. It's freezing, all the aires are closed, gas attacks every night and I've eaten all the cheese!
> 
> I hear the caravan club in the uk are doing free nghts on their clubsites throughout September and October (uk only)


Hi Barry

The second word is "off"!

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Don't bother coming to France all of you. It's freezing, all the aires are closed, gas attacks every night and I've eaten all the cheese!
> 
> I hear the caravan club in the uk are doing free nghts on their clubsites throughout September and October (uk only)


 :lol: :lol: I'm not put off that easily 8)


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

I've eaten all the cheese!

That'll explain the gas attacks then. :lol: :lol: 

Ferry Dover - Calais on 22nd September then to Brittany, which coast depends on the weather.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

We are hoping to go next week if I can get work done. Either le havre or Cherbourg then depending on weather Charente or the Med.
Barry you should come to England 90 degrees campites free, copious amounts of gas and cheese
Jim


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well seeing as your all coming perhaps we will bump into somebody off here.

Bring some lemon tea for mrs d and a jar od pataks vindaloo curry paste for me and I might hand over some if the cheese.

Have a safe trip


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We're off on Tuesday for 9weeks-yipee!!
Also in our old Pilote Bognormike. We'll be in Britanny for a week or so as we are lucky enough to also have a little cottage there.
We will then be heading south via Loire valley and then making for lake Annecy before going to the south coast for a couple of weeks. Probably somewhere around Cavalaire/Le Lavandou/Giens.
We'll then be heading back via Cevennes, Aveyron, Limousin regions but who knows? Things could change en route.
Hope to bump into a few of you during our travels. Bon voyage all.
Cazzie


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all off to northern Spain Atlantic side September 6th from Portsmouth when we arrive well who knows where the roads may take us a sense of adventure is all thats needed hope all you travelers have a great time
Rich 8)


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Were off to the C&CC Annual Feast of Lanterns.
Newark Showground.
This will be our first time out in the old girl, so we shall see how she preforms, what's good & bad and what needs changing / mending!!

Taking lots of tools along as there are a few things that I need to do.
Hope the weather holds out. Should be a good long weekend.

The Boomba's


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We are in Seattle WA at the moment but we take a big ship up to Alaska on sunday, hope to see some whales

Loddy  

PS weather is good and 85 f at the moment


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

Were heading off tomorrow morning 27 August in our bessacar from newhaven to dieppe for two weeks, mainly staying around brittany/loire, but will travel south should the weather be changable if you see a Mr Bean number plate give us a wave.

Tony and Julie


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Our 2 grandkids (who live here with us) off to school 6th September..
Nanny and Grandad will be on the ferry no later than 7th !! :lol: 

Heading for the Atlantic coast/west of France. Planning to tour between Rochelle and Bordeaux are..
Keep a watch out for 2 x Autotrail apache 700's....
Maybe see some member around.. Cant wait...


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Looks as if it will be pretty empty over here :lol: Hope we see some of you over there..Dover -Calais 1st Sept. for us too, any plans made here usually go to pot over there :lol: we will be making our way down to Las Dunas for a free week we got with the new MH...After that maybe St Foy Le Grande, or Loire not sure yet, got 6 weeks to decide :lol: Happy motoring to all
Margaret


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Sept. 4th Dover to Dunkirk, then Belgium, Luxembourg, down the Rhine making for Bodensee. Hoping to get a ferry across to Switzerland from there (not with the m.h). Home Oct.9th so lots of time for exploring.

Happy travels

Sue


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Sue won,t be seeing you this time then...Take care have fun
Margaret


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Where is everybody going*

Currently in the Alsace, at the municipal in Obernai (one of Russells reccomendations). Very hot and sticky at the moment, 33c ish with the odd thunderstorm around. Heading to Interlaken next, then Verona to try Opera at the Roman Amphitheatre, Lake Iseo, Garda, Jeselo, Croatia, and maybe Slovakia. Possibly !! Home end Sept.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*France touring,,,*

Hmmmm, you are all making me very envious of your travels, I have been banned, by my daughter, from going anywhere near a port which goes to France this year, as last August I ended up in hospital in Evreux with a nasty chest infection and Patty was left alone on a closing campsite, speaking no French and not driving the M/H. Still hopefully the ban will be lifted for next year, we are booked on to a site here in Cornwall for this coming weekend, not quite the same as France, but I have a good stock of my own home brewed wine and cans of Abbot ale on board. Cheers, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi, calais tues 7th in our solano with our 2 dogs. Its our first time in the motorhome in france so feeling our way - been 2- 3 times in it to germany and loved it. Rouen, chartes then la rochelle and down to gascony, take in a bit of the auverne and -- who knows where.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi all 

just catching up today, only a week to go for us now :lol:


----------

